
YouTube is reassessing its kids content to get ahead of FTC crackdown - lawrenceyan
https://www.businessinsider.com/youtube-may-overhaul-childrens-content-due-to-ftc-investigation-2019-6
======
cyborgx7
And this is why regulation needs to remain at least an option. Self-regulation
won't happen unless it is to avoid potential regulation.

